# Different genres of music of the Elves



## Elaini (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't think the Elves only performed the usually portrayed, soft and ethereal songs, though it could be used as a general rule for them all. Different humans have different styles, so why not different Elves?

*Sindar*

The woodland Sindar could be the ones making mostly the soothing music, considering that the forests are proven to be calming environments, healthy for the mind.






*Falmari / Falathrim*

These spend a lot of time at the sea or near the bodies of water, so I expect something shanty like to pass time on the ships, while adding an atmospheric effect to it and a motion like water.






*Vanyar*

I would think something celestial or exalted, with Vanyar being described as the elves of the air and the friends of gods. Something fit for a heavenly celebration, though not only for it - Aldudénië is a lament. And of course, as poetic as possible.






*Noldor*

Given their deeds are quite _metal_, I would think they allow their music have more grandeur, drive and weight without avoiding hard topics such as Noldolantë. So basically something with the basics of metal, but another acoustic genre altogether. Classical has pieces like that.






Just putting this out there, give your thoughts.


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 4, 2019)

Excellent post Elaini! And all songs are favorites of mine...thank you


----------

